# Outdoor car covers..any good?



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Being totally peed off like most of us without a garage, of clearing snow from the car I dug out my old car cover and threw it over the car. It's a superb way of keeping the car clear of ice and snow...but what am I doing to my paint? Are covers any good or do they cause more damage than they are worth? Mine seems fine so far but I'm a bit worried it might marr in windy conditions.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I had my car under a cover on a driveway on and off for the first 14 months of owning it before I had a garage. 

It kept it protected really well, I've never noticed any marring on the paintwork. Just make sure if you do use a cover it's secured properly and the car is very clean before it is fitted. 

I actually used Tyvek ones that weren't specifically fitted just small, medium or large but it was absolutely fine. 

I now have one from Coveryourcar.co.uk for use in the garage and the fit is even better. I would rather have my car covered and risk some tiny imperfections than leave it exposed to the elements.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just my personal opinion here; it's not so much the cover itself that will marr and/or scratch the paint, it's the dirt that's going to find it's way under there and then gets rubbed against the paint when the wind moves the cover. That said, you have to weigh up the pros and cons as it's not going to be anything that can't be machine polished out.

I don't think I'd go back to having one though, as a well protected car is fairly easy to keep clean and outweighs, (for me anyway) the hassle of an outdoor cover: (the wind issue, what to do with it when it's removed from the car and still wet, not being able to put it on a car that's anything less than clean/dry, risk of damage from vandalism/theft). I'm speaking from experience here btw.

Indoor car covers are another matter and I do use one of these for my garage queen, but not a 'direct contact' outdoor cover for me I'm afraid.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm just putting an old (but clean) sheet over the front windscreen and under the wipers so that is takes just a few mins less to thaw out in the frosty weather. Helps a little :thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Never again would I use an outdoor car cover: could have ruined the paint on my dads mercedes in one night (because the rain had seeped through). Also, on a mk1 golf I went to look at, the use of an outdoor cover had meant that the water sat on the paint for a long period of time causing it to stain right through underneath the paint.

Just not good generally IMO :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't like them personally.

My uncle kept his 2 morgans under covers and they were pristine but after a week under the cover they had visible albeit light damage to the paint


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Viper said:


> Just my personal opinion here; it's not so much the cover itself that will marr and/or scratch the paint, it's the dirt that's going to find it's way under there and then gets rubbed against the paint when the wind moves the cover. That said, you have to weigh up the pros and cons as it's not going to be anything that can't be machine polished out.
> 
> I don't think I'd go back to having one though, as a well protected car is fairly easy to keep clean and outweighs, (for me anyway) the hassle of an outdoor cover: (the wind issue, what to do with it when it's removed from the car and still wet, not being able to put it on a car that's anything less than clean/dry, risk of damage from vandalism/theft). I'm speaking from experience here btw.
> 
> Indoor car covers are another matter and I do use one of these for my garage queen, but not a 'direct contact' outdoor cover for me I'm afraid.


Yep totally agree with Viper and the others on here. I would NEVER use one again. I had a Covercraft top spec on the MR2 and it scuffed the paint at most of the contact points, flapped like a sail and I could never keep it clean - I mean how on earth do you do that - it's way too big and you can't just spread it out on the road and spray it off. It had a habit of sliding off the car too when I was trying to take it off or put it on. My advice is to try and rent a garage locally.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I wouldn't use one if my car was outside. I have one on the showcar but that is always kept inside:thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

whats the showcar?


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheers guys, It's an old cover but clean and has eyelets where I can anchor it fairly well with bungee straps. I'm too remote to worry about theft but also too remote to be able to rent a garage. I originally bought it for my old Merc which had a rather dodgy seal in the sunroof and it worked a treat but one windy day I did get marring on the roof section (which polished out). I would never use one to protect from rain but I think there is a case for keeping off snow and ice. I know there are many viewpoints and as these are mostly made from personal experiences I think all views should be respected.
I am lucky to have a large boiler house on the outside of the house which is warm and I can hang the cover. This works well as the main problem is what do you do when the cover is wet and icy. You certainly couldn't use it again in that condition.


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

get a classic addition fitted outdoor cover.it is soft inside and top notch.know a few focus guys using it and swear by it.
heres one here


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think it also depends on how often you plan on using your car as well. 

For example when my car was outside, I only did 1,200 miles in the first year so it was stationary for a lot of the time. Probably only driven ever 1-3 weeks, I'd rather risk a bit of marring than leave it exposed. 

You just have to be very very careful. If it's a car that you need to just jump in and use as and when, then it'll be a lot of hassle. My tips for using a cover - 

1. Make sure the car is extremely clean and dry
2. Secure the cover tight to stop/minimise movement
3. Use a breathable cover so any moisture is allowed to evapourate through the material

I never experienced marring on my car, even now when I look at the paint over 3 years later it's not marred from it. It just meant that the car never got frost/snow/bird crap/dust etc on the bodywork. 

Only thing I would say is that leaving it a public road is not ideal as it'll attract attention and also when it's really windy it's not great.

I actually had a cover come completely off the car and end up underneath it due to only securing it round the bottom of the car side to side. Luckily did no damage but the cover was knackered and needed replacing.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> I think it also depends on how often you plan on using your car as well.
> 
> For example when my car was outside, I only did 1,200 miles in the first year so it was stationary for a lot of the time. Probably only driven ever 1-3 weeks, I'd rather risk a bit of marring than leave it exposed.
> 
> ...


Great points. I should have said I'm retired and don't use the car everyday. I can imagine it would not be practical to use everyday.
I can't remember what brand my cover is but I suppose a good cushioned one is best. Trouble is they can be expensive and for the amount used I couldn't thoil buying a new one


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Sound points here.

We have been selling covers for 6 years and have sold thousands. See our sites below, or the database at www.carcovershop.co.uk home page.
I use one, and so does my PA who has an XK8, with no marring issues whatsoever, as we follow the guidance given above.
As with most things, covers vary tremendously, a good close fit is best, and a high quality breathable cover for occasional use cars which may be wet when you need to apply the cover is most flexible. If its only £40 it will leak (different overall thickness of fabric and number of layers of fabric between brands), blow off and fall to bits inside a year - I have had calls today from 2 customers who have asked about H****** covers and bought from us instead.

Drop mea PM Westerman or call to see us - we're just outside Stamford.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

westerman said:


> Great points. I should have said I'm retired and don't use the car everyday. I can imagine it would not be practical to use everyday.
> I can't remember what brand my cover is but I suppose a good cushioned one is best. Trouble is they can be expensive and for the amount used I couldn't thoil buying a new one


For outdoor use I'd say you'd want one that is lined in a softer material just in case it does move about.

It's all about common sense when it comes down to it. I had very little idea on detailing when I first bought my car. It was always clean and washed sympathetically but I didn't really know about swirls/marring for the first 12 months+ of owning the car.

Thankfully I used my loaf and did the above points naturally. Thankfully it made sure my paintwork was protected.

Thinking about I reckon if I'd have left the car without a cover, it would have been dirtier during each wash and probably have caused swirls more that way.


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

I've used a tailored breathable cover from Specialised Car Covers.

Excellent fit, zero flapping in the wind (four underbody straps) and I've never noticed any detrimental effect to the paint, although I never used it when the car was dirty. They also offer a little protection from the inevitable London parking rubs and knocks.

On the other hand, they are a real pain to put on and take off and are difficult to clean.


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Philip said:


> I've used a tailored breathable cover from Specialised Car Covers.
> 
> Excellent fit, zero flapping in the wind (four underbody straps) and I've never noticed any detrimental effect to the paint, although I never used it when the car was dirty. They also offer a little protection from the inevitable London parking rubs and knocks.
> 
> On the other hand, they are a real pain to put on and take off and are difficult to clean.


How long have you had your cover from here? Any problems at all?

Chris has had three of these on the Evo, and his old Subaru, and the material on all of them has broken up after about 18 months/2 years.


----------



## FRS2552 (Feb 15, 2009)

I've got a Classic Additions light weight custom outdoor cover.
Nice and soft on the inside, but my car is only used in dry weather and is washed before being put away.
It's made for the car so doesn't flap around on the car at all.


















It fits slightly better than in those pictures now I've got the hang of fitting it.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumb: for classic additions car covers

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=146079


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

And a link to ours:
http://www.morethanpolish.com/Custom-Made-Car-Covers.asp


----------



## timbo4321 (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldn't be without the car cover on my Figaro which only comes out to play on dry days. Having two cars also solves the problem of what to do with the cover when you go out - I carefully roll it off the car and stuff it in the boot of the other car. It also means that on a cold and frosty day I can just roll the cover off and drive away whle my neighbours were all scraping away. 

I always put the car away clean - only driving this on dry days makes this easy, and being a DW sort of person always with a quick spray of Z6, FK425 or similar. Of cousre there will be marring because it isn't in a garage, but I strive to minimise this with a keep clean routine. The covers from Cover Your Car can be washed and dried at the laundrette. They aren't cheap - no point having a nice car and being cheapskate over the cover - but I would rather have this protection than none at all. My opinion some people can't get on with them - guess it depends on the car - I don't bother covering the other car.


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

FiestaGirlie said:


> How long have you had your cover from here? Any problems at all?


Just over three years, it's like new apart from a couple of scuffs and tears where it has been driven into.

Fits more closely than those pictured in this thread too.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

FiestaGirlie said:


> How long have you had your cover from here? Any problems at all?


The covers I used were Tyvek ones from Halfords which were breathable but not fitted. The material itself was lightweight and soft lined inside. The only thing I found was that as I tucked my it under one corner of the car it ripped slightly.

I ended using a couple of covers outdoors in the space of about 18 months but I could have got away with just one, I was just fussy.

Since having the car in the garage, I use a lightweight cover but outdoors the covers pictured are probably your best bet. More heavy duty.

Car covers sometimes get bad press on here but unless you have a perfect garage to keep your car in. Any motor that's left for a few weeks at a time needs more protection than just wax in my opinion. I never had any major problems with using a car cover and I wasn't as clued up then and the car came out new after each time I uncovered it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh and for £10 it's worth buying one of these - http://www.coveryourcar.co.uk/store/product.php?productid=16622&cat=336&page=1

Well worth it for keeping your car dust free as your fitting the cover. Even if you wash and dry it before putting the cover no harm using one of these to make sure nothing gets between the cover and your paint.


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Philip said:


> Just over three years, it's like new apart from a couple of scuffs and tears where it has been driven into.
> 
> Fits more closely than those pictured in this thread too.


So no white powder being left on your car??


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> The covers I used were Tyvek ones from Halfords which were breathable but not fitted. The material itself was lightweight and soft lined inside. The only thing I found was that as I tucked my it under one corner of the car it ripped slightly.
> 
> I ended using a couple of covers outdoors in the space of about 18 months but I could have got away with just one, I was just fussy.
> 
> ...


The cover Clare was talking about, from Specialisecarcovers is tailor made to fit. It is a Webflex material, but the middle material can break down with constant heat. My car is always covered and during sustained hot weather during the summer dries out this middle layer, eventually breaking down and this then gets through to the car and leaves a silvery dust. This dust is extremly fine, so will not harm the paintwork.
I used the same cover on my previous car for about two and a half years and it was fine, I then got a new cover for the EVO, this only lasted 18 months, so under the warrenty had it replaced, but this cover is now doing the same thing. I still have the cover for my previous car, which my dad has used on his Impreza, but this too has begun to breakdown.
Apparently it is wors the darker the colour, mine is a blue cover.

I wouldn't be without the cover now, the car does get a few small wear marks under sustained blustery conditions, but protects the car from everything else.

What gets me though, when I spoke to Specialisedcarcovers, is that they know the problem of the inner material breaking down and still charge over £200 for the cover.

Chris.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I work shifts meaning coming out at all hours to head home. I use one of those cheap windscreen covers which anchors either side by closing the door. Avoids scratching the screen with a scraper and a lot of time when your gubbed already needing bed. I hang it up on the shower curtain when I get home ready for use the next day.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

ChrisJD said:


> What gets me though, when I spoke to Specialisedcarcovers, is that they know the problem of the inner material breaking down and still charge over £200 for the cover.
> 
> Chris.


That's pretty shocking stuff, especially for a £200 car cover. The ones Halfords do that I was using are about £60 now so if you had to replace one a year it's not as much as £200!!! That is pretty bad.

I didn't see the other post about about the white powder left on the car so wasn't responding directly to that.

The cover I now how is from www.Coveryourcar.co.uk and seems very good. I'd only use it in the garge though as it's not lined or anything. More of a waterproof, breathable dust cover really.

They seem to do 5 different types of cover depending on where you'll be using it. :thumb: The 'Voyager' cover is probably the best cover for those who want something easy to remove/store for more frequently used cars. It's the cover I use in the garage.

Oh yeah and the clips for the straps come with silicone sleeves so they don't scratch the paint, which I thought was a neat touch.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I forgot to add a link to our budget covers section which we just put up which may be of interest:
http://www.morethanpolish.com/Budget-Car-Covers.asp

Whilst most folks know us on here for our wax/polish etc products, covers has become a big part of our business over the last 6 years, and we have a site dedicated to it at www.carcovershop.co.uk. We are DW's only Approved Trader for covers
We have supplied a number of DW folks with covers, and are very much advice driven on these, based on our experience of selling thousands, and using a few amongst ourselves in the office too.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> I didn't see the other post about about the white powder left on the car so wasn't responding directly to that.


I appreciate that, I was just elaborating on what Clare was talking about.

Before I had the covers I now use, I did use another, can't remember the name of the manufacturer though. These were about £60-£90 I think and weren't fitted. It flapped about a lot and in the end I decide to pay extra for a proper tailer made cover and higher quality.

Chris.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

The budget cover shown by in 'RaceGlazers' post looks exactly the same as the one I'm using. I bought mine from an Auto Supplier in the high street (can't remember which one) almost 10 years ago. It has had little use but is still like new.
I have to say it is brilliant. The only thing with mine is it's slightly small for my BMW 5 so I have to improvise to make sure its anchored at the corners or it blows off in the wind. The correct size cover is fine as it worked well on my smaller Merc 190E.
Only once did I detect very minor marring in a high wind but it polished out easily, by hand. I took the cover off today for a run around the block just to keep the battery topped up and the car looked as if it had just come out of a garage even though it had a good 6" of snow on the cover.. If you don't want to spend £200 and fancy one of these I can recommend them.:thumb:


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

FiestaGirlie said:


> So no white powder being left on your car??


No, the fabric hasn't deteriorated in any way.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Beware of cheapo car covers. It ruined the paint over the winter on my convertible. So much that it also worn away a little bit of the roof!!


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

There is a big difference between 'budget' and 'cheapo' - point well made though. Considering the care we lavish on our paintwork, its not worth saving twenty quid on rubbish covers.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> There is a big difference between 'budget' and 'cheapo' - point well made though. Considering the care we lavish on our paintwork, its not worth saving twenty quid on rubbish covers.


Hence the reason I spent £209!

Chris.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree with RaceGlazer Cheapo is a no go but Budget is worth a look. Weigh up a bit of marring against having your car sitting under a foot of snow and what damage the frost can do to seals or ice to the paint.


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Philip said:


> No, the fabric hasn't deteriorated in any way.


What colour is your cover as all three of his have had the material breakdown and apparently it is only the darker colours this affects. His were all blue.


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

It's grey.


----------

